# Judge my dog?



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm not qualified to judge, but she is absolutely adorable. I love browns and think she is a very beautiful one.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

She is very cute, but it is difficult to judge structure when she has a shaggy coat and is not stacked. I am really nobody to judge, but from I have picked up over the years - she does not look long backed to me if I try to guess where she starts and ends under her coat. Her tail set looks good, and I think her hocks are probably nice. Her feet are ok, but not the best. Can't really tell what her eyes look like from the side view, but if you would like to compare, check out my Timi's 52 week thread for when she was the same age - she is from an accomplished show breeder and has very nice conformation.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> She is very cute, but it is difficult to judge structure when she has a shaggy coat and is not stacked. I am really nobody to judge, but from I have picked up over the years - she does not look long backed to me if I try to guess where she starts and ends under her coat. Her tail set looks good, and I think her hocks are probably nice. Her feet are ok, but not the best. Can't really tell what her eyes look like from the side view, but if you would like to compare, check out my Timi's 52 week thread for when she was the same age - she is from an accomplished show breeder and has very nice conformation.



Oh, and her ear set looks a little high, but I think Timi's might have been so at that age too, now hers is perfect - exactly lined up with the eyes, so they do change as they grow!


----------

